# Eagle - Relacion entre el grosor de las lineas y la corriente.



## magb (Jun 9, 2010)

Que tal!

Queria preguntarles lo siguiente, alguien sabe si existe una relacion directa entre el grosor necesario de las lineas con la cantidad de corriente que vaya a fluir a traves de ellas al momento de hacer el diseño de las placas? Es decir, si yo se que van a fluir 4 amperes a traves de una cierta linea como se que grosor utilizar?

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Beamspot (Jun 9, 2010)

Depende del grosor de cobre. Para el estándar de 1oz (35um) lo habitual para ir sobrado es entre 0.5 y 1mm de ancho por amperio.

Para tales efectos, hay calculadoras en internet que te dicen el incremento de temperatura según la corriente, el grosor y el espesor de la pista de cobre.


----------



## rednaxela (Jun 9, 2010)

Por acá  hay un pdf donde explica el procedimiento (los cálculos), también incluye una referencia web de una calculadora.

Saludos.


----------



## jesus_lomor (Jun 17, 2010)

Ahorita, no se por que se me ocurrio usar el buscador del foro... 
y en este post... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/ancho-linea-pcb-10-amperes-29314/

el señor FOGONAZO sugiere esto



Fogonazo dijo:


> Una aproximación "Aceptable" es tomar 1mm de ancho de pista por cada 1A de corriente, por lo que 10mm de ancho NO es descabellado (Esto para espesor estándar de cobre sobre la PCB).
> Este espesor es válido para temperaturas de hasta unos 35º C, si la PCB trabaja a mayor temperatura habrá que aumentar el ancho de pista para compensar las pérdidas por aumento de resistencia debido al aumento de temperatura.
> Existe una formula que da una mejor aproximación, pero no la recuerdo y en realidad no difiere mucho del valor de 1mm * Cada Ampere
> 
> Respecto al espesor de las patas del TRIAC, si aplastas cada pata del TRIAC hasta dejarla del espesor del cobre de la PCB, este tendrá mas de los 10mm recomendados.


 
Es bonito querer mostrar mucho esfuerzo solo posteando y esperando a que alguien resuelva la duda y checar a cada minuto el post 

yo se que no resulta atractivo el usar el buscador, ya paso de moda eso...

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Jun 18, 2010)

jesus_lomor dijo:


> ... yo se que no resulta atractivo el usar el buscador, ya paso de moda eso...
> 
> Saludos



La flojera y la comodidad van en incremento...

Y no pasan de moda.

Saludos:


----------



## jesus_lomor (Jun 18, 2010)

jesus_lomor dijo:


> Es bonito querer mostrar mucho esfuerzo solo posteando y esperando a que alguien resuelva la duda y checar a cada minuto el post
> 
> yo se que no resulta atractivo el usar el buscador, ya paso de moda eso...
> 
> Saludos


 
Tomese como sarcasmo y reproche...


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Ene 3, 2012)

rednaxela dijo:


> Por acá  hay un pdf donde explica el procedimiento (los cálculos), también incluye una referencia web de una calculadora.
> 
> Saludos.



he visto el pdf y la pagina q dice q tiene calculadora para las pistas, pero, una pregunta, a que se refiere cuando dice que la pista es "interna (placas con más de dos capas)" o externa???


----------



## peu123 (Ene 11, 2012)

gusfavio dijo:


> he visto el pdf y la pagina q dice q tiene calculadora para las pistas, pero, una pregunta, a que se refiere cuando dice que la pista es "interna (placas con más de dos capas)" o externa???



Gusfavio, las pistas "internas" serian esas que están dentro de la placa, o sea en placas de mas de 2 capas.  Las externas, son obviamente las que dan a la superficie del circuito y tienen contacto con el aire (fíjate que dice External Layers in Air).


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Ene 11, 2012)

dentro de la placa??? existe eso?? :O no las he visto, y primera vez q escucho de ellas, solo sabia de las de doble capa de cobre (arriba y abajo) y las de una capa de cobre (solo un lado)


----------



## peu123 (Ene 12, 2012)

gusfavio, si dentro de la placa. De hecho solo los circuitos simples (en la mayoría de los casos) están fabricados en 2 capas (arriba y abajo). Ten por seguro que tu teléfono móvil o tu PC están como mínimo fabricados en placas de 4 capas o de 6.
Te adjunto una foto del corte lateral de una placa de 7 capas, donde se ve bastante bien como hay capas que trabajan individuales (un buen ejemplo seria utilizar una sola capa para la toma de tierra y otra capa para regular los efectos caloríficos que generan los componentes modernos).


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Ene 12, 2012)

muy interesante, muchas gracias por la informacion, eso quiere decir que "nosotros" tendriamos que utilizar los datos de placas con pistas externas no?


----------



## peu123 (Ene 13, 2012)

Efectivamente, con los datos de las pistas externas no sobra.


----------



## Brasil70 (Ene 20, 2012)

Existen unas tablas empiricas que seguro las puedes encontrar por internet, pero como regla general, mi opnión es que la relación sería un ancho de pista de 0'5mm / Amp.


----------

